# Miss UK-Muscle Competition



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ladies,

Post your photo entries here :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i like where this is going


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Post your photo entries here :thumbup1:


pmsfl......

I know your game! Every guy on the board will rep you for this one :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsfl......
> 
> I know your game! Every guy on the board will rep you for this one :lol:


Zara,

As a competitive female bodybuilder this is the perfect opportunity to showcase your physique in a friendly competitive environment :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Zara,
> 
> As a competitive female bodybuilder this is the perfect opportunity to showcase your physique in a friendly competitive environment :thumbup1:


And the fact that your reps will go through the roof has nothing whatsoever to do with it..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Tall said:


> Zara,
> 
> As a competitive female bodybuilder this is the perfect opportunity to showcase your physique in a friendly competitive environment :thumbup1:


yeah, whatever he said..... get your pics up girls :laugh:


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Tall I see this becoming one of the best threads ever - REPS!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And the fact that your reps will go through the roof has nothing whatsoever to do with it..... :whistling: :lol:


I would suggest that the ladies who choose to upload photos would receive the benefit of an increased rep score rather than myself. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And the fact that your reps will go through the roof has nothing whatsoever to do with it..... :whistling: :lol:


Someone may be a little ticked off at slipping to 11th on the reps table...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Im with Tall one on that one good thread big fella


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

hahahaha repsssssssssssss


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Someone may be a little ticked off at slipping to 11th on the reps table...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

All the ladies have pics up in their training journals...... I believe. :innocent:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> All the ladies have pics up in their training journals...... I believe. :innocent:


All women also have boobs hidden under vests/camisoles and bras. :thumbup1:

I see this thread as a place to bring together all those photos currently residing within training journals, like a museum or art gallery if you will.

Given some of the contributions by the female members of the board to the adult lounge I am quite surprised by the fact they have not as yet positively contributed to this thread


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

This could be Zara's chance to knock JW off the top reps spot

:innocent:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> This could be Zara's chance to knock JW off the top reps spot
> 
> :innocent:


I'll be honest Ba, I know Zara looks sexy on a stage / in a BB pose, but I'm not quite sure she knows how to bring her 'game' to the table when it comes to creating a sexy day to day photo if you get me :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Given some of the contributions by the female members of the board to the adult lounge I am quite surprised by the fact they have not as yet positively contributed to my rep count


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tall said:


> I'll be honest Ba, I know Zara looks sexy on a stage / in a BB pose, but I'm not quite sure she knows how to bring her 'game' to the table when it comes to creating a sexy day to day photo if you get me :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> This could be Zara's chance to knock JW off the top reps spot
> 
> :innocent:


I dont wanna..... :innocent: Besides.... we're used to him being there now. Wouldn't feel right otherwise 



Tall said:


> I'll be honest Ba, I know Zara looks sexy on a stage / in a BB pose, but I'm not quite sure she knows how to bring her 'game' to the table when it comes to creating a sexy day to day photo if you get me :whistling:


Stop baiting me you fcuker..... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So we have a list of ladies who will post on the thread, but not contribute to the competition:

1. Zara

2. MissBC

3. Hamster

:innocent: :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *I dont wanna..... * :innocent: * Besides.... we're used to him being there now. Wouldn't feel right otherwise *
> 
> Stop baiting me you fcuker..... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Im like george bush (with bigger guns), you can be Obama (but female and fit)

ITS TIME FOR CHANGE WOO HOO WOO HOOO

Time for me to take a back seat while Z does her thing









I have reppage just waiting here (finger hovers)

Ps I will just start another shic Mk2 anyway if I was that fussed, similar to a hacks "I love this board thread":beer:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

this thread is awesome!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> So we have a list of ladies who will post on the thread, but not contribute to the competition:
> 
> 1. Zara
> 
> ...


Bait away fcker......


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bait away fcker......


(said in ghostly voice) "zaarrrraaaa woooooo zaaaaarrrraaaaaa, posssst your legsssssss zaraaaaaaaaaa"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Im like george bush (with bigger guns), you can be Obama (but female and fit)
> 
> ITS TIME FOR CHANGE WOO HOO WOO HOOO
> 
> ...


Or a "Miss UK-Muscle Competition thread"........ 

The only photos Z has that may be appropriate..... are entirely NOT appropriate for public viewing :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Or a "Miss UK-Muscle Competition thread"........
> 
> The only photos Z has that may be appropriate..... are entirely NOT appropriate for public viewing :lol:


I think the public should be the judge of that :thumbup1:

Just do a photo like your avatar photo, but you know "sexy"

i.e.

Look coy

Finger in mouth

Other finger twirling hair etc etc :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> I think the public should be the judge of that :thumbup1:
> 
> Just do a photo like your avatar photo, but you know "sexy"
> 
> ...


copy one of jojo 007 poses, big gob open and look suprised:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> copy one of jojo 007 poses, big gob open and look suprised:lol: :lol: :lol:


Jojo has 3 poses

A. She poses like she is having sex

2. She poses like she is surprised

D. She poses like she is surprised to be having sex

Works for me though :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> (said in ghostly voice) "zaarrrraaaa woooooo zaaaaarrrraaaaaa, posssst your legsssssss zaraaaaaaaaaa"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll post mine if you post yours


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> So we have a list of ladies who will post on the thread, but not contribute to the competition:
> 
> 1. Zara
> 
> ...


say what i hadnt posted?????


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> say what i hadnt posted?????


You have now....  :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

this is post number 34 of this thread, and no pics?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> this is post number 34 of this thread, and no pics?


Answer: Women = teases


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Tall said:


> I think the public should be the judge of that :thumbup1:
> 
> Just do a photo like your avatar photo, *but you know "sexy"*
> 
> ...


lol!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You have now....  :lol:


 :lol: :laugh: :lol: i did say HADNT not havent

but im not giving them what they want hahahah


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :laugh: :lol: i did say HADNT not havent
> 
> but im not giving them what they want hahahah


I reckon we have a "Mr UK-Muscle" thread, only instead of waiting for them to nominate themselves/post own pics, as *most* won't, we do it for them.....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I reckon we have a "Mr UK-Muscle" thread, only instead of waiting for them to nominate themselves/post own pics, as *most* won't, we do it for them.....


oh now this idea i like!! im sure we can come up with LOADS of suitable pics from the girlies collections mwahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :laugh: :lol: i did say HADNT not havent
> 
> but im not giving them what they want hahahah


We hadn't asked you to post :whistling: :thumbup1:

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> oh now this idea i like!! im sure we can come up with LOADS of suitable pics from the girlies collections mwahahahaha!!!!!!!!


 :devil2:  :innocent:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> So we have a list of ladies who will post on the thread, but not contribute to the competition:
> 
> 1. Zara
> 
> ...





Tall said:


> We hadn't asked you to post :whistling: :thumbup1:
> 
> x


no you just assumed it!!!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :devil2:  :innocent:


whoop whoop :bounce:

bc runs of to the powder room to perve a little bit before coming back with a :w00t: on her face


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Pmsl, heres my mrs onstage and off season


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

HOT

FU*K she looks possessed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> no you just assumed it!!!!!!


We assumed that you would post on thread, but not "contribute" in terms of photos, and the assumption has been proven right :thumbup1: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

4 pages and still nothing!

Potential to be the best thread of all time unfortunatley none of the women dare post!

:->


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

2005neillife said:


> 4 pages and still nothing!
> 
> Potential to be the best thread of all time unfortunatley none of the women dare post!
> 
> :->


I'll be honest, while the female competitors feel comfortable competiting on stage, and bearing themselves in the Adult Lounge, I feel they dare not enter into a basic beauty pagent for fear of rejection :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

2005neillife said:


> 4 pages and still nothing!
> 
> Potential to be the best thread of all time unfortunatley none of the women dare post!
> 
> :->


Its not a case of DARE..... more a case of whether we actually WANT to pmsl.... 



Tall said:


> I'll be honest, while the female competitors feel comfortable competiting on stage, and bearing themselves in the Adult Lounge, I feel they dare not enter into a basic beauty pagent for fear of rejection :innocent:


OR..... feel that some things are for certain eyes only 

Anyway.... train, up dose, get muscle, diet, go on stage. Easy. Beauty doesn't come into it.... thats a WHOLE other thing


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its not a case of DARE..... more a case of whether we actually WANT to pmsl....
> 
> OR..... feel that some things are for certain eyes only
> 
> Anyway.... train, up dose, get muscle, diet, go on stage. Easy. Beauty doesn't come into it.... thats a WHOLE other thing


Yawn :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

How have I only just stumbled accross this thread???

Come on Ladies......Purely for entertainment puroses of course......

Lets see some seductive photos 

GHS


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Yawn :lol:


Tired?


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

damm 4 pages and no pic's


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Technically Briar has now posted a pic :lol:

Although theres no finger in mouth / coy looks / hair twirling.

So currently its a toss up (as it were... :whistling: ) between Mak's Mrs, and Briar :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

there you go boys..........


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hahaha i thought i was special!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hahaha i thought i was special!!


you are, but thought i better out the boys out of their misery..........


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hahaha i thought i was special!!


Aye.

Special needs......


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.
> 
> Special needs......


PMSL cheeky sod! :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.
> 
> Special needs......


i was trying to refrain from stating that but glad missy dieting "i dont give a feck" said if for me hahahahahahahah


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL cheeky sod! :lol:


 :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> i was trying to refrain from stating that but glad missy dieting "i dont give a feck" said if for me hahahahahahahah


You're dieting too, you could have said it :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're dieting too, you could have said it :lol:


but im not as far in as you, so i still kinda give a **** about what i say hahahahahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ok.... I'll join in. Why not hey?

One from today....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ok.... I'll join in. Why not hey?
> 
> One from today....


I think that Zara has now set the bar.

Only full body shots will now be accepted as entries.

Extra points for finger sucking / hair twirling :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> I think that Zara has now set the bar.
> 
> Only full body shots will now be accepted as entries.
> 
> ...


I ain't posting any more til everyone else does 

Not sure that look suits me though..... bit spazzy looking is it not??? :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Reference pose for the ladies


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Reference pose for the ladies


Sorry...... am dieting..... cant possibly....... :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Filthiest one your gettin off me...i dont do poses that include finger sucking or hair twirling....sorry....well...no im not sorry really.


Hamster - basically same pose, but facing the other way :lol:


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome thread

zara wins it for me hehe :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

well those 2 are further into their comp diets than me so your not getting any full length shots of my bod just yet!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Why not...im sure you have progress pics of yourself.


i do, still not posting it hahahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> i do, still not posting it hahahaha


*WUUUUSSSSSSS!!!!*

*
*

*
* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*

*
*


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ok.... I'll join in. Why not hey?
> 
> One from today....


nice one zar!!!!



Hamster said:


> Filthiest one your gettin off me...i dont do poses that include finger sucking or hair twirling....sorry....well...no im not sorry really.


loving the underwear hammy...so i guess its just out of zar n ham????

i'm sure there are more women folk on here???


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> nice one zar!!!!
> 
> loving the underwear hammy...so i guess its just out of zar n ham????
> 
> i'm sure there are more women folk on here???


There are indeed. Many. Seems though that so far., we're the only ones shameless enough to post up pics of ourselves in our knickers....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I wish Zara trained in my gym!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

my name is Naomi...im 39...


----------



## Misha (Apr 12, 2009)

hi im new here and i think this website is cool. do u know where i can find out about fitness competitions in manchester?


----------



## Misha (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

Originally Posted by Zara-Leoni

ok.... I'll join in. Why not hey?

One from today....

hi can i ask how long u training?


----------



## Misha (Apr 12, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ok.... I'll join in. Why not hey?
> 
> One from today....


hi can i ask how long u training? 

dont worry, im only asking cos im training 2 years but with breaks and i finally want to do it properly and u look very good! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Misha said:


> hi can i ask how long u training?
> 
> dont worry, im only asking cos im training 2 years but with breaks and i finally want to do it properly and u look very good! :thumbup1:


Hi... cheers chick.

Prob best looking here.... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/44690-zara-leoni-progress-journal.html

Its all there. I warn you though... theres a lot of nonsense in there too  :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> theres a lot of nonsense in there too  :whistling:


nonsense is an understatement i think............


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *WUUUUSSSSSSS!!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


not really just keeping some things under wraps for now!! :whistling: all to be revealed in good time


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hamster said:


> She has a temper akin to mine :laugh:


but u have better legs:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> nonsense is an understatement i think............


Nonsense, filth, sillyness, bum pics, dose-uppage, alpha-ness, barbie antics, blondeness, diet grumps, fly-by's............

somewhere in among that lot there's training and diet..... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> not really just keeping some things under wraps for now!! :whistling: all to be revealed in good time


Get 'em off and get 'em up..... :thumb: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nonsense, filth, sillyness, bum pics, dose-uppage, alpha-ness, barbie antics, blondeness, diet grumps, fly-by's............
> 
> somewhere in among that lot there's training and diet..... :lol: :thumb:


hahahahahaha :thumb: LOVE IT


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> There are indeed. Many. Seems though that so far., we're the only ones shameless enough to post up pics of ourselves in our knickers....  :lol: :lol:


i thought there would of been more entrants!!!

guessing you n ham,have got what it takes to parade about in your knick naks(and yes this is a call to other ladies who are bottling it)...all in the name of bodybuilding:thumb:!!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> There are indeed. Many. Seems though that so far., we're the only ones shameless enough to post up pics of ourselves in our knickers....  :lol: :lol:


Pfft there are plenty on my journal lol :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Pfft there are plenty on my journal lol :laugh:


get 'em up then :thumb:

funny how its scarier putting them in general..... prob cos more people read in here....


----------



## Misha (Apr 12, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> i thought there would of been more entrants!!!
> 
> guessing you n ham,have got what it takes to parade about in your knick naks(and yes this is a call to other ladies who are bottling it)...all in the name of bodybuilding:thumb:!!!!!


i would enter but i dont look good yet, still working on it...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> get 'em up then :thumb:
> 
> funny how its scarier putting them in general..... prob cos more people read in here....


It's a 'beauty' contest though - no need for me to enter that lol :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> It's a 'beauty' contest though - no need for me to enter that lol :lol:


Think we booted out that idea pmsl.......... none of us are "that" sort of girl :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> get 'em up then :thumb:
> 
> funny how its scarier putting them in general..... prob cos more people read in here....


Not so much scarier as knowing there's no contest between those of us who train and those of us who compete! :lol:

There is no way in hell I'd post pictures of my white, bruised pale ass and chunky legs after the pic of you at full stretch in a white bikini! My ego can't take the abuse.

If however the men still want a coy none full body shot that I can supply.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Not so much scarier as knowing there's no contest between those of us who train and those of us who compete! :lol:
> 
> There is no way in hell I'd post pictures of my white, bruised pale ass and chunky legs after the pic of you at full stretch in a white bikini! My ego can't take the abuse.
> 
> If however the men still want a coy none full body shot that I can supply.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

not a proper one but it will do..............


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

My god will it! awesome!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahh what the hell. Can't compete in the body stakes...Nice legs Miss BC!

So I go with coy o course.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> not a proper one but it will do..............


You cropped out your bum.....

the boys will NOT be happy......  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahh what the hell. Can't compete in the body stakes...Nice legs Miss BC!
> 
> So I go with coy o course.


" Becuase I'm worth it"


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Been waiting for someone else to post first, well done girlies!

Full body shot not an option at the mo (especially not in general), but rescued this pic from an old AL thread.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You cropped out your bum.....
> 
> the boys will NOT be happy......  :lol: :lol:


wasnt in the pic in the first place!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> wasnt in the pic in the first place!!


Get it in the pic then 

On the subject of bum pics.... :whistling: :lol:


























.......ahhhhh my shameless streak has returned...... :lol:

(Ramsay and Weeman be in here any second once they get a sniff of photo whoring pmsfl..... :lol: )


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

for one who said she wasnt going to post :lol: :lol: FPMSL


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get it in the pic then


nada h34r:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> for one who said she wasnt going to post :lol: :lol: FPMSL


What can I say......

No shame me :cool2: :whistling:

aaaaactually...... so did you :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> for one who said she wasnt going to post :lol: :lol: FPMSL


I know how to bait people :lol:


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

zara that top pic is just awesome. I think I've said that on two threads now. It's worth saying though :beer:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get it in the pic then
> 
> On the subject of bum pics.... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: nice pics Zara!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> not a proper one but it will do..............


I love a messy room photo :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> I love a messy room photo :lol:


there is one thing on the floor?? hardly messy??


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dawse said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: nice pics Zara!


Thanks sweetpea.... :thumb:

Where ya been? x


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Zara is actually awesome, and she knows it! 

Why are there no ugly women on here! You just don't need these pics when your full of test, natty test btw:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> not a proper one but it will do..............


muahahaha, i know youve cropped that


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> muahahaha, i know youve cropped that


ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :whistling:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ha ha


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

avril said:


> ha ha


i love that avril hahahahah i seen it before :thumb:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

it was a gif i made up and used as an avatar on rippedglutes until the mods were complaining that it gave them nightmares ha ha


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

avril said:


> ha ha


hey av...i noticed you got a little twitch going on in that pic...you been down the clinic lately:lol:...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gains said:


> Fit.
> 
> Let me know if you ever get bored of her mate. I don't usually do sloppy seconds, but for her I'd make an exception.


You like the posessed look and "cuddly" look then? :lol:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You like the posessed look and "cuddly" look then? :lol:


after about 10 pints.............Yes we do!! :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Who's going to start a Mr UK-M thread then eh?

Zara you interested?

GHS


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> Who's going to start a Mr UK-M thread then eh?
> 
> Zara you interested?
> 
> GHS


In what?

Starting the thread, or seeing you all posing in your skimpies.....  :whistling:

I suggested it before but I bet none of you will enter


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> In what?
> 
> Starting the thread, or seeing you all posing in your skimpies.....  :whistling:
> 
> I suggested it before but I bet none of you will enter


Give me 12 weeks to cut up and i'll enter :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> In what?
> 
> Starting the thread, or seeing you all posing in your skimpies.....  :whistling:
> 
> I suggested it before but I bet none of you will enter


if i can just enter my body then no problem,my face kinda ruins it for me otherwise lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> if i can just enter my body then no problem,my face kinda ruins it for me otherwise lol


I think thats a fair option on a bb'ing board


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

weeman said:


> if i can just enter my body then no problem,my face kinda ruins it for me otherwise lol


I'll enter your body for you Bri.

Ser - get the camera ready.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I'll enter your body for you Bri.
> 
> Ser - get the camera ready.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this is becoming a habit!!! (weeman pouts ass for the onslaught.....)


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Zara, you are looking fantastic lady ! Well done ! x


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Ha ha ha, Zara you couldn't wait could ya!! The only surprise is that it took til page 5 to get a pic up????? What was you waiting for? :thumb:

Also, MissBC, am i right in thinking you have no panties on in that pic? :bounce:

Well played the pair of you!!! :beer:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Miss UK-Muscle Competition*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissBC* 

wasnt in the pic in the first place!!



Get it in the pic then 

On the subject of bum pics.... :whistling: :lol:





















Nice calfs zar :whistling: lmao Reps to all the woman on thread soon as i can :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Rosko said:


> Also, MissBC, am i right in thinking you have no panties on in that pic? :bounce:


eeeekkkkkkkkkkkk :whistling: possibly not


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> eeeekkkkkkkkkkkk :whistling: possibly not


Possibly??? I'd say definitely....though I think I need the uncropped pic to make a proper judgement call. :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice pics girls! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Nice pics girls! :thumb:


I actually think you could win this with that gorgeous pic of you with your tatts. :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Ms Bunny, might post it up!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sinead said:


> Zara, you are looking fantastic lady ! Well done ! x


Cheers doll 



RedKola said:


>


Woo hoo!!!

Looking good Lori :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow.... Havent looked in this thread in a few days. All of a sudden the pictures start flowing. Looking great ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

sorry....can't do finger in mouth poses! LOL! Would look like a prat! :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RedKola said:


>


RedKola = now in the lead:beer:


----------



## astrasi (Sep 16, 2008)

Youre all looking beautiful ladies

But Zara and Missbc :w00t: wow!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


>


I vote WILD_AMAZON FTW!!!! Repped my gorgeous tall Amazon for being simply mouthwatering.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> na she didn't have a widescreen lense on


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

I know who my winner is..!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes its you


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

MissBC said:


> not a proper one but it will do..............


 mg: mg: mg: FVCK ME!! mg: mg: mg:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> mg: mg: mg: FVCK ME!! mg: mg: mg:


 I think you have a fan Miss BC :lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I think you have a fan Miss BC :lol:


 :blush: :innocent: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Are you losing the plot kernal :laugh:


Ive lost something... :whistling:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hamster said:


> What you lost??


My Rolf Harris album thank god..!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Tall said:


> RedKola = now in the lead:beer:


You're too kind! :lol: :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Redkola who is your fiancee again?

I need to rep him


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wooooooooooooootwooooooooooooooo L.A.!!!!!!!! meaow mrs!!! you do realise half the board will be stalking you now,'cept me of course as i have my hands full stalking Ramsay as it is lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Redkola who is your fiancee again?
> 
> I need to rep him


Dinnae rep HIM! Rep ME! I need 'em more than he does! PMSL :lol: :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> wooooooooooooootwooooooooooooooo L.A.!!!!!!!! meaow mrs!!! you do realise half the board will be stalking you now,'cept me of course as i have my hands full stalking Ramsay as it is lol


I've never had a stalker before.........hmmmm.... :whistling: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I've never had a stalker before.........hmmmm.... :whistling: :lol: :tongue:


They can be quite entertaining.... :lol:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I have to say there is some seriously sexy women on this thread,

If you have got it-flaunt it:thumb: :bounce:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

DaveI is gunna get sacked for perving at work!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

DaveI said:


> DaveI is gunna get sacked for perving at work!


This thread is seriously tame in comparison to others - if you get in trouble just show your boss how much worse it could have been!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I've never had a stalker before.........hmmmm.... :whistling: :lol: :tongue:


You can have a couple of mine if you want 

You'll love 'em..... very, erm.... dedicated :lol:

Just a shame they're all gimpy little fcukers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You can have a couple of mine if you want
> 
> You'll love 'em..... very, erm.... dedicated :lol:
> 
> Just a shame they're all gimpy little fcukers :lol: :lol:


Have a stalker auction.....earn some cash. :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

NICE PICCIES LADIES!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> NICE PICCIES LADIES!


 I think you should post a full sized version of that av!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried to upload some pics the other day on another thread and it wouldn't let me... x


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

hmmm let me see if i can....


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> copy one of jojo 007 poses, big gob open and look suprised:lol: :lol: :lol:


haha i just been reading through this thread :lol: :lol: :lol: me and my girls from Cage Rage...doing the finger thing lol!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> haha i just been reading through this thread :lol: :lol: :lol: me and my girls from Cage Rage...doing the finger thing lol!


----------



## MarthaT (Apr 14, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> I tried to upload some pics the other day on another thread and it wouldn't let me... x


I use http://submiturpics.com to upload all my pictures and it works great

http://1person1million.com/pages/824/]http://1person1million.com/pages/824/


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> I use http://submiturpics.com to upload all my pictures and it works great
> 
> http://1person1million.com/pages/824/]http://1person1million.com/pages/824/


thanks u....seems to be working today, but my computer seems to have a mind of its own!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

DB said:


> nice pic! the one to the left of you.. WOW!!


yea she very pwetty that one, my friend Laura


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Ahhh, the Cage Rage girls!!! When we went to one a little while ago they were the nuts!! Just wanted the fights to end so they would start dancing around again!!

Couple of them came over and started chatting to us, cracked me up the amount of fellas that start hovering around! Like flies round sh!t!!!! :lol:

(hmm, maybe not the best metaphor to use but you get the idea!)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> na she didn't have a widescreen lense on


OH HA HA HA............YOU SO F*CKING FUNNY IT KILLS ME  BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Shame Cage Rage has gone down the pan really....not the same anymore since it changed to Ultimate Challenge uk...but it was good times while it lasted!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if it was Cage Rage or Ultimate Challenge, it was the final of the Fighting Hurts series on Nuts TV, my mate was in the last fight to win it so we went to support him, ok night out.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I like the prettier version of Mel B on the end.......

sorry just dribbled on my keyboard....

what was this thread about again.....

what day is it....and where am I?!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> I like the prettier version of Mel B on the end.......
> 
> sorry just dribbled on my keyboard....
> 
> ...


haha yea shes lovely thats Chantal...much nicer than Mel B


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I like the one with the blond hair:bounce:  :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Reps for the first person to post up page numbers (and links) to all the photos that have been posted


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

There are some very pretty ladies on this forum ! Aren't you men lucky... :wink:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmm it's getting very tough for me to judge the winners now... I need more photos to help sway my decision :lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> I like the one with the blond hair:bounce:  :thumbup1:


CREEP!!! 



Sinead said:


> There are some very pretty ladies on this forum ! Aren't you men lucky... :wink:


Sinead, if thats you in your avatar i strongly suggest you start posting pics girl!! Your in with a shout, especially with that get up on!! :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rosko said:


> CREEP!!!
> 
> Sinead, if thats you in your avatar i strongly suggest you start posting pics girl!! Your in with a shout, especially with that get up on!! :thumb:


love the boots!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> love the boots!


Fcuking right!! Lucky chair!! :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Reps for the first person to post up page numbers (and links) to all the photos that have been posted


Click on the paperclip next to the thread title on the main page - only shows attachments though


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Rosko said:


> CREEP!!!
> 
> Sinead, if thats you in your avatar i strongly suggest you start posting pics girl!! Your in with a shout, especially with that get up on!! :thumb:





Jojo 007 said:


> love the boots!





Rosko said:


> Fcuking right!! Lucky chair!! :bounce:


Thank you both, very kind of you to say !

I love my boots, I get to 5ft whilst wearing them 

A few piccies ..

Me being mean and moody










On top of my car for a photoshoot ( I was covergirl for a charity calender a few years ago )










Other pics from the photoshoot


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice pics Sinead


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

like the car one!


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> like the car one!


Thanks .. my butt got cold that day ! :blink:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

JOJO ur sexy as!!, naughty!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aw Transmuter boots rock! I have the ankle ones....:laugh:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

MissBC said:


> not a proper one but it will do..............


Come on you 2 lets be honest..

It wasn't BC's bum cropped off its was Baz hanging out the back


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sinead said:


> Thanks .. my butt got cold that day ! :blink:


if wore them boots id be like 7 ft tall!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

OK.....just for once I thought I would post a pic of me with something on I think it counts as a bit of leather and race?

...thank god I don't look like that now...flat that is......LOL!!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lou said:


> OK.....just for once I thought I would post a pic of me with something on I think it counts as a bit of leather and race?
> 
> ...thank god I don't look like that now...flat that is......LOL!!


 cool pic! i wanna get me some of them leathers!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

pitbull said:


> Come on you 2 lets be honest..
> 
> It wasn't BC's bum cropped off its was Baz hanging out the back


 mg: mg: mg:



Jojo 007 said:


> if wore them boots id be like 7 ft tall!


If I wore them, I'd be like 5ft tall..... :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> mg: mg: mg:
> 
> If I wore them, I'd be like 5ft tall..... :lol:


fancy swapping some height for some muscle!?!?!?!? :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> mg: mg: mg:
> 
> *If I wore them, I'd be* like 5ft tall..... :lol:


GAY


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> GAY


...just as well I stick to these for height then hey....? :tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd have to practise for like a YEAR before I could walk in those fcukers! PMSL :lol:

I swear it must be easier for shorter women to walk in high heels!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I'd have to practise for like a YEAR before I could walk in those fcukers! PMSL :lol:
> 
> I swear it must be easier for shorter women to walk in high heels!


Only cos we get more practise 

You'd be amazed how easy it is Lori I swear!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Only cos we get more practise
> 
> You'd be amazed how easy it is Lori *I swear!!!!!* :thumb:


A lot...usually when driving:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> A lot...usually when driving:lol: :lol:


ssshhhhh......

next thing you'll be accusing me of getting road rage..... :innocent: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duffman16 (Mar 30, 2008)

zara is it just me thats noticed your in the gym in just a thong? might have to come join your gym :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

duffman16 said:


> zara is it just me thats noticed your in the gym in just a thong? might have to come join your gym :lol:


Are you natty???


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RedKola said:


> I'd have to practise for like a YEAR before I could walk in those fcukers! PMSL :lol:
> 
> I swear it must be easier for shorter women to walk in high heels!


It isn't - smaller feet mean the foot is at an even steeper angle......:laugh:

I have some boots with that heel though, and they make me all of 5' 2"


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Smaller women = smaller feet = big


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOVE the shoes Zara - I'm only 5ft 2" so only own one pair of flat shoes and they are my workout trainers! The only advantage to smaller women wearing those heels is that we have less height to fall from


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm really curious as to how tall all the women here are now.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

:lol: :whistling: I'm 5ft11!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> LOVE the shoes Zara - I'm only 5ft 2" so only own one pair of flat shoes and they are my workout trainers! The only advantage to smaller women wearing those heels is that we have less height to fall from


haha love that theory.... :thumb:



Gym Bunny said:


> I'm really curious as to how tall all the women here are now.


5ft 2 :cool2: :tongue:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha love that theory.... :thumb:
> 
> 5ft 2 :cool2: :tongue:


You have got to be kidding Zar... You're not that short are you? :whistling:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> LOVE the shoes Zara - I'm only 5ft 2" so only own one pair of flat shoes and they are my workout trainers! The only advantage to smaller women wearing those heels is that we have less height to fall from


And you don't have to get on your knees............ :blowme:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> You have got to be kidding Zar... You're not that short are you? :whistling:


Seriously Max - she's the height of nonsense!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> :lol: :whistling: I'm 5ft11!


with legs that go aaaaaaalllllllllllllllll the way up  BOOOOOYAAAAAAAA :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm really curious as to how tall all the women here are now.


5ft 11 and a half lol!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get it in the pic then
> 
> On the subject of bum pics.... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> ...


sorry to all other entries but, they all have and will continue to fall short to this,i think the comp is over before t has really begun.

You should have submitted it as a late entry after everyone else had been lured in, personally think its best you got them on nice and early though

** all in my opinion of course


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

MaxMuscle said:


> You have got to be kidding Zar... You're not that short are you? :whistling:


Watch it MaxM, I'm also 5 foot 2 but I can still kick yo punk ass.... will need to take a leap off a spring board mind.....!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Watch it MaxM, I'm also 5 foot 2 but I can still kick yo punk ass.... will need to take a leap off a spring board mind.....!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I just thought she was taller than that...Thats all. All I have to go by is the pics so they can be decieving.... :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

6ft on the dot - too tall in heels but it's never stopped me wearing them before!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> You have got to be kidding Zar... You're not that short are you? :whistling:


Yup 



Rosko said:


> And you don't have to get on your knees............ :blowme:


......and I don't plan to 



RS2007 said:


> Seriously Max - she's the height of nonsense!!!


Nonsense is a good height to be at :tongue:



W33BAM said:


> Watch it MaxM, I'm also 5 foot 2 but I can still kick yo punk ass.... will need to take a leap off a spring board mind.....!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just thought she was taller than that...Thats all. All I have to go by is the pics so they can be decieving.... :confused1: :whistling:


Everyone thinks am taller from pics..... dunno why. Optical illusion or summat pmsl.....


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> 6ft on the dot - too tall in heels but it's never stopped me wearing them before!


another girl on my level! :bounce:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> 6ft on the dot - too tall in heels but it's never stopped me wearing them before!


 No way are you 6ft!!! I don't date women taller than me:nono:

Just aswell i'm 6'2 then

Zara looks about 5 10 in those photos i thought lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Everyone thinks am taller from pics..... dunno why. Optical illusion or summat pmsl.....


Everything is just in great proportion


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

RedKola said:


> :lol: :whistling: I'm 5ft11!


Same here! What a load of leggy lovelies we all are!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Everything is just in great proportion


haha cheers sweetie


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> No way are you 6ft!!! I don't date women taller than me:nono:
> 
> Just aswell i'm 6'2 then
> 
> Zara looks about 5 10 in those photos i thought lol


:nonoon't make me get the tape measure out - boys don't tend to like it when I do!! :001_tt2:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Come on you 2 lets be honest..
> 
> It wasn't BC's bum cropped off its was Baz hanging out the back


SH1T............ HOW THE HELL DID YOU KNOW!! i did my best to make it look inconspicuous................

FPMSL..... sam thats quality :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm really curious as to how tall all the women here are now.


im 5'7


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey all good things come in small packages! Definitely no need to kneel we can just bend over slightly and looking at Zaras pics I'm thinking you guys would be VERY happy with that! haha


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm really curious as to how tall all the women here are now.


5'7" or 1.72m

Lou


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> cool pic! i wanna get me some of them leathers!


Hey JoJo get yourself to a GirlsBike2...... www.girlsbike2.com

I worked for them for a little while that pic was from a photoshoot I did 18 months ago.

You won't see much change out £750.00 though....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara you've got nice legs for a smurf


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

4ft 11 and a HALF :blush:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Zara looks about 5 10 in those photos i thought lol


pmsl... nowhere near :lol:

Joking aside... I've got long legs for my height.... think that gives the illusion of being tall in pictures as thats more commonly a tall person thing...



MaKaVeLi said:


> Zara you've got nice legs for a smurf


I suppose I'll take that as a compliment pmsl....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sinead said:


> 4ft 11 and a HALF :blush:


Don't forget the half! :thumb:


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Don't forget the half! :thumb:


It's VERY important :wink:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

well what started out being just a talking thread i never thought the pics were start but now there's loads

lookin hot ladies,, GYM BUNNY , have you put pics up or have i missed them


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Not a finger suckin picture but i see a wee pout in there somewhere :laugh:


Holy Sh1t Ginge,, We have a winner...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

That's an acceptable pout, iv'e seen some pouts in mytime, seems to be the in thing on FB, wtf.

Looking good though Hamster


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hamster said:


> You see...the Badger hunt was worth it :laugh:


Haha, Shhhh. Someone will crack our secret code nedge...!!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice pic hamster, more pouty pics ladies!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> more pouty pics ladies!


hahahahahaha :slight bite of the lip: in this one


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MissBC said:


> hahahahahaha


nice piccy!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

one of mine lol


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Stunning :thumbup1: You still offering that training session ham :tongue: (I wish) haha


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

WINNER


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

nice eyes BC :thumbup1:

and jo jo cowgirl look is errrr nice


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

chilisi said:


> your sooooooo cute..!


awwwww spanks :blush:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hamster said:


> PMSL....i had belly ache with laughing at that picture.... :lol:


In only a way i can..


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, it was Hallowe'en which explains the face paints! :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Yea as long as we can do it just wearing a leotard and flip flops.


hahahaha I need more time then :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Ok, it was Hallowe'en which explains the face paints! :lol:


REOW :innocent: nice pic babe


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Ok, it was Hallowe'en which explains the face paints! :lol:


I've not said this before but RS is a damn lucky man!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh good lord - we are pouting now too?! :lol: I heard that if you say "Wogan" as the photo is being taken you'll have a really good pout. Also if you say "Sh1t" instead of cheese you'll be captured with a great smile!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

chilisi said:


> you dont seem the shy type.. :tongue:


hahahaha na im not really........., but compliments make me blush a lil as i dont really see myself like that tbh


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Great pic Redkola :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Ok, it was Hallowe'en which explains the face paints! :lol:


RK. You are mega hot, so I'll let you off this time.

The Miss UK Muscle comp requires full length body shots :thumbup1:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Ok, it was Hallowe'en which explains the face paints! :lol:


 that face painting is wicked!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow there are a lot of tall ladies here. I'm only 5ft8...6ft in my favourite heels



bravo9 said:


> well what started out being just a talking thread i never thought the pics were start but now there's loads
> 
> lookin hot ladies,, GYM BUNNY , have you put pics up or have i missed them


 I did way back at the start but nothing like as sexy as the pics the other ladies have added. But as I'm nice here's the big version of my av.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Tall said:


> RK. You are mega hot, so I'll let you off this time.
> 
> The Miss UK Muscle comp requires full length body shots :thumbup1:


Oh well, that's me out of the comp then! :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> that face painting is wicked!


Thanks! I do them myself, I also do body painting!  (RS Superman pic ring a bell?)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Oh well, that's me out of the comp then! :lol:


Going by the ones Ramsay sent me earlier, I'd suggest you are in the top 1... :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Tall said:


> Going by the ones Ramsay sent me earlier, I'd suggest you are in the top 1... :thumbup1:


 :lol: Liar, liar pants on FIRE!!! :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RedKola said:


> :lol: Liar, liar pants on FIRE!!! :lol:


Ok maybe top 2, as I'm still "thinking" over MissBCs pantless photo :thumbup1:

But then Amazon did do the classic hand bra...

And JoJo did some "finger" sucking..

More photos are required for me to make up my mind... :thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

These are the only whole body shots I have (except daft ones and my avatar) and im a tad drunkish in them but never mind!! 

I'm entering the 3 of us as a package deal anyway! pmsl!

Oh I'm in the blue btw!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> Ok maybe top 2, as I'm still "thinking" over MissBCs pantless photo :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol:

:innocent:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Oh well, that's me out of the comp then! :lol:


Bollards LA, you have loads of whole body shots!! Get em up lady!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> These are the only whole body shots I have (except daft ones and my avatar) and im a tad drunkish in them but never mind!!
> 
> I'm entering the 3 of us as a package deal anyway! pmsl!
> 
> Oh I'm in the blue btw!


New rules:

Full body shots

Finger in mouth

Drunk

:thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Bollards LA, you have loads of whole body shots!! Get em up lady!


W33bam - reps if you fire up some full body shots of Kola :thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Tall said:


> New rules:
> 
> Full body shots
> 
> ...


Ok, I tick off 2 of them but I dont 'do' finger in gob poses!! So, im delegated to the subs bench then!! :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tall said:


> Going by the ones Ramsay sent me earlier, I'd suggest you are *in the top 1*... :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Ok, I tick off 2 of them but I dont 'do' finger in gob poses!! So, im delegated to the subs bench then!! :lol:


Drink more wine :thumbup1:and then do finger in mouth. :whistling:

You know you want to :thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> looking good w33bam...love those sexy shoes :laugh:
> 
> i think tall will be pleased with all the entries tonight


Thank you! I'll lend you them if you like...!

Zar has waaaay bigger heeled ones though!! If you ask her real nice she might just let you borrow some!!!

I say might... she is tres attached to her babies!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent pic Lori :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Me loves your face-painting skills..... great talent there :thumbup1: :thumb:

W33BAM...... hot, hot, hot :thumb:

Melanotans working too I see


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Melanotans working too I see


oh yea forgot about that... its looking good babe xx


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Bollards LA, you have loads of whole body shots!! Get em up lady!


I don't wanna, I'm like 20 stone below the shoulders! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Tall said:


> New rules:
> 
> Full body shots
> 
> ...


Not full body, no finger in cake hole nor am I drunk but I am wearing retarded devil horns!! Haha - another little charity pic!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Tall said:


> W33bam - reps if you fire up some full body shots of Kola :thumbup1:


No chance! She'll kick my butt! I'm sure she will treat you to a few if your lucky! 



Tall said:


> Drink more wine :thumbup1:and then do finger in mouth. :whistling:
> 
> You know you want to :thumbup1:


HaaHaa!! I do have one of a very sober Johnny ans a few of our mates 'putting me into a compromising situation'.

Yes mak, similar to the one I posted of him on RG being violated!! :lol: :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Excellent pic Lori :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> W33BAM...... hot, hot, hot :thumb:
> 
> Melanotans working too I see


Thanks babe. Ya it sure is, down to .2 every 10-14 days now and 1 6 min tanstand every 7-10 days!

And its other effects are ace! Just a pitty J is 3 weeks from a show! No wonder he is losing b/f so quickly!! pmsl!!! Poor wee soul!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

MissBC said:


> oh yea forgot about that... its looking good babe xx


Ta! Just a pitty I canna stop my face from getting darker though! 



RedKola said:


> I don't wanna, I'm like 20 stone below the shoulders! :lol: :lol: :lol:


YOUR ERSE!!! Nowt wrong with you ya fud!

Get your lucious pics up NOOOOO!!!

Ace pic btw WA! You little devil!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Not full body, no finger in cake hole nor am I drunk but I am wearing retarded devil horns!! Haha - another little charity pic!!


Ok Amazon + BC have set the bar

We're looking for:

Full body

Drunk

Finger in mouth

In lingerie :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Not full body, no finger in cake hole nor am I drunk but I am wearing retarded devil horns!! Haha - another little charity pic!!


Lovely pic


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

GB - Love the pic - great pout!!

W33BAM - Nice pics!! Love those shoes!!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

not full body thou and all imperfections present including stretch marks!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

dont know why its so tiny


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> not full body thou and all imperfections present including stretch marks!


Have you got the non-thumbnail version...? :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tall said:


> Have you got the non-thumbnail version...? :whistling: :thumbup1:


i have it saved on my computer like that i think....hmmmmm im so rubbish with this uploading lark


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> i have it saved on my computer like that i think....hmmmmm im so rubbish with this uploading lark


Lol doh.

I repped you for a "good attempt" anyway.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tall said:


> Lol doh.
> 
> I repped you for a "good attempt" anyway.
> 
> :thumbup1:


haha thanks :lol: i is blonde


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't find a finger sucking pic haha but this is me as a Boxing ring girl a few months ago! Best I could do! I'm in the red and black on the right..


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Amazing pic. So now we'll all have to submit, full length, lingerie or corset, finger in mouth or multiple women in shot. :lol:

Repped for that awesome pic BTW.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Amazing pic. So now we'll all have to submit, full length, lingerie or corset, finger in mouth or multiple women in shot. :lol:


Yes :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Amazing pic. So now we'll all have to submit, full length, lingerie or corset, finger in mouth or multiple women in shot. :lol:
> 
> Repped for that awesome pic BTW.


May I also suggest that extra score be given for just a tasteful hint of areola


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> May I also suggest that extra score be given for just a tasteful hint of areola


 I believe you may have to go to the S&S thread for that. :innocent:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> I believe you may have to go to the S&S thread for that. :innocent:


What???? Cheeky areola shots arent porno!!!! Besides, therein lies the flaw, I believe that thread resides in the adult room, and being only 14 years of age, I am not equipped enough in years to enter said area of depravity!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> May I also suggest that extra score be given for just a tasteful hint of areola


And a healthy flash of paranium too please

(edit....that's gilligans island btw,,, the wee meaty bit betwixt the ring-piece and vadge!

...the vadge being the second hole from the back of the neck!)

anatomy is a strong point of mine


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Ok Amazon + BC have set the bar
> 
> We're looking for:
> 
> ...


Tall, i love it, your relentless! Keep moving the goalposts my son, we'll have 'em in the nud soon!!!



CharlieC25 said:


> Can't find a finger sucking pic haha but this is me as a Boxing ring girl a few months ago! Best I could do! I'm in the red and black on the right..


Greeeaat pic!! We have a late contender!!! Could've moved the fat baldie in the background out the way though!!! :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> May I also suggest that extra score be given for just a tasteful hint of areola


Infact, we might as well all get our flaps out, that's what they are heading for anyway! PMSL :tongue:  :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Infact, we might as well all get our flaps out, that's what they are heading for anyway! PMSL :tongue:  :lol:


oowwwwwwwww gads no, I'm just about to get my lunch, last thing we want is a manky beef-curtain-gammon-fest :thumbdown:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm finished my lunch.... get them out then girls


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Can't find a finger sucking pic haha but this is me as a Boxing ring girl a few months ago! Best I could do! I'm in the red and black on the right..


Based on that photo I have full confidence in your ability to do a finger sucking photo :thumbup1:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> And a healthy flash of paranium too please
> 
> (edit....that's gilligans island btw,,, the wee meaty bit betwixt the ring-piece and vadge!
> 
> ...


Is that what you put in Google to find out what it was called?!!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> oowwwwwwwww gads no, I'm just about to get my lunch, last thing we want is a manky beef-curtain-gammon-fest :thumbdown:


You speak for yourself pal, i'm bang up for it!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Guys - see if I tuck my willy away, can I enter? I mean my nob is that small it probably qualifies as a clit anyway.

I really think I could win this, I have lovely tits, nice ass - hairy bush and armpits - I know a lot of you guys secretly like that, and lets face it, facially I am gorgeous to any sex/species.

Just say the word and pouty/areola/butt out pics will materialise :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Guys - see if I tuck my willy away, can I enter? I mean my nob is that small it probably qualifies as a clit anyway.
> 
> I really think I could win this, I have lovely tits, nice ass - hairy bush and armpits - I know a lot of you guys secretly like that, and lets face it, facially I am gorgeous to any sex/species.
> 
> Just say the word and pouty/areola/butt out pics will materialise :lol:


Ooohh go for it - would be good for a smile!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

PMSL :lol:

He WILL do it too! :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Guys - see if I tuck my willy away, can I enter? I mean my nob is that small it probably qualifies as a clit anyway.
> 
> I really think I could win this, I have lovely tits, nice ass - hairy bush and armpits - I know a lot of you guys secretly like that, and lets face it, facially I am gorgeous to any sex/species.
> 
> Just say the word and pouty/areola/butt out pics will materialise :lol:


Well, marks out of ten.......... I'd give you one!

boom tish!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Im also fat, spotty and white, and I just know some guys here (Uriel) have a fetish for that type of thing :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

RedKola said:


> PMSL :lol:
> 
> He WILL do it too! :lol:


Can't wait!! :bounce:



RS2007 said:


> Im also fat, spotty and white, and I just know some guys here (Uriel) have a fetish for that type of thing :whistling:


Stop all the chatter and get snapping!! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Stop all the chatter and get snapping!! :lol:


Dont think the boss would appreciate it none too much if I whupped the moobs out and spread the legs, for some photos.

Or maybe he would


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

ok managed to enlarge i think...


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

ok ok i think maybe a little too big.....how do i reduce ffs!?!? lol


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

nice


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> ok ok i think maybe a little too big.....how do i reduce ffs!?!? lol


:laugh: Download pixresizer, does it in seconds.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

T.F. said:


> :laugh: Download pixresizer, does it in seconds.


it took me 24 hours to manage to resize it :lol: ....will have to try that :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

There you go Jo (Hot!!!! by the way  )


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

looking sexy jojo reps for that :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Jojo is that from nuts or zoo perchance? Looks it to me.

Very nice, obviously, but then you're a pro model so I'm sure you know that anyway....


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks 4 nice comments guys.....yea that one was Nuts....just wished they had air brushed me :cursing:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> There you go Jo (Hot!!!! by the way  )
> 
> View attachment 24669


Thanks Zeus and thank you for the resizing!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> Thanks 4 nice comments guys.....yea that one was Nuts....just wished they had air brushed me :cursing:


Darling....I think I speak for the Board when I say, that pic don't need no airbrushing! :rockon:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Darling....I think I speak for the Board when I say, that pic don't need no airbrushing! :rockon:


Thanks Gym Bunny but TRUST ME i got really bad stretch marks/belly since being a Mummy......but never mind!!!! Thats motherhood for ya :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> Thanks Gym Bunny but TRUST ME i got really bad stretch marks/belly since being a Mummy......but never mind!!!! Thats motherhood for ya :lol:


 *Gets magnifying glass out*

You should see mine and I don't even the excuse of being a Mummy. Guess we all have our hangups! :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> *Gets magnifying glass out*
> 
> You should see mine and I don't even the excuse of being a Mummy. Guess we all have our hangups! :thumb:


Yea thats women for ya! :lol: Made me laugh actually cos in the big version i posted earlier you can see the padding i had in for the bra  lol! But im not 'o natural' anymore so thats one less thing to worry about these days lol! xx


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> Thanks 4 nice comments guys.....yea that one was Nuts....just wished they had air brushed me :cursing:


Get out of here. You're stunning and you know it!

Thousands of blokes buy those mags just to see pics like that.

It is interesting though to see that even a pro model finds faults with herself.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Far too much airbrushing malarky goes on IMO, very often the end product looks totally different from the model, makes you wonder why they bother with models at all these days, given you just cant tell the difference with good CGI...


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Get out of here. You're stunning and you know it!
> 
> Thousands of blokes buy those mags just to see pics like that.
> 
> It is interesting though to see that even a pro model finds faults with herself.


I am a dance teacher/choreographer and i have always done a bit of modelling since i was little.....i was spotted my a Models One London Agency when i was a teenager but my mum wouldn't let me do it til after my GCSE's....and then dancing for me always came first......but every now and then if something comes up i fancy doing then i do but getting a little old for it now.......but have suffered with body dysmorphia for many years, and stupidly did a tv program on it about a year and a half ago, that keep annoyingly get repeated on a couple of channels! :cursing: That wasn't the best idea doing that show, but i got some decent cash for it so i thought why not at the time lol!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> but have suffered with body dysmorphia for many years, and stupidly did a tv program on it about a year and a half ago, that keep annoyingly get repeated on a couple of channels! :cursing: That wasn't the best idea doing that show, but i got some decent cash for it so i thought why not at the time lol!


A friend of my dad's has a son who suffers from that, the lad thinks he's skinny as hell and trains constantly but in reality is built like an absolute tank. I think he's since developed other mental issues along with body dysmorphia. Certainly a very nasty thing to suffer from!

You look stunning in your pics by the way, as do 99% of the women who have posted - i'm only leaving a 1% there because i haven't seen them all so you never know, there may be a hound in there somewhere :laugh:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Far too much airbrushing malarky goes on IMO, very often the end product looks totally different from the model, makes you wonder why they bother with models at all these days, given you just cant tell the difference with good CGI...


yea u r right there is way too much air brushing generally in mags its ridiculous...they can make u look any which way you or they want, bigger boobs, thinner legs, more of a tan etc etc


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> ok managed to enlarge i think...


The sexy secretary (aka sexatary :whistling: ) look has nudged JoJo into the lead.

HOWEVER! If Ramsay can show us a photo of his gyno, while hiding his bang stick AND sucking his finger then ... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> ok managed to enlarge i think...


lol.... I have that exact same underwear..... Ann Summers


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... I have that exact same underwear..... Ann Summers


I don't believe you :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> I don't believe you :whistling:


Shame :cool2:

God loves a trier...... :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Shame :cool2:
> 
> God loves a trier...... :lol:


 :innocent:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> I don't believe you :whistling:


You have alot to learn young man :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... I have that exact same underwear..... Ann Summers


No one cares :thumbup1:


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... I have that exact same underwear..... Ann Summers


I love the undies ! .. Shame AS don't do my size Bra :/

Jojo, you look stunning ! A friend of mine has Body Dismorphia and it's so upsetting. She's tall, blonde, slim, big boobs and a very pretty face but she thinks she looks awful. Nothing I can say can persuade her otherwise.

We all see the faults in the way we look sometimes though and it's a damn shame.

I don't have any full shot, undie, finger in mouth, drunk pics .. will a bum shot do ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sinead said:


> I love the undies ! .. Shame AS don't do my size Bra :/
> 
> Jojo, you look stunning ! A friend of mine has Body Dismorphia and it's so upsetting. She's tall, blonde, slim, big boobs and a very pretty face but she thinks she looks awful. Nothing I can say can persuade her otherwise.
> 
> ...


Bum shots appreciated :thumbup1:

You should post your friends photos in here. I will allow "entries by proxy" for hotties :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sinead said:


> I love the undies ! .. Shame AS don't do my size Bra :/
> 
> Jojo, you look stunning ! *A friend of mine has Body Dismorphia *and it's so upsetting. She's tall, blonde, slim, big boobs and a very pretty face but she thinks she looks awful. Nothing I can say can persuade her otherwise.
> 
> We all see the faults in the way we look sometimes though and it's a damn shame.


I know people who "CLAIM" to have that, when in actual fact they are just fishing for compliments...

I feel so fat and skinny today







(fish fish) :lol: :lol: :lol:

Quite a few on this board actually...

Cant say im innocent of it LMFAO


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sinead said:


> I love the undies ! .. Shame AS don't do my size Bra :/
> 
> Jojo, you look stunning ! A friend of mine has Body Dismorphia and it's so upsetting. She's tall, blonde, slim, big boobs and a very pretty face but she thinks she looks awful. Nothing I can say can persuade her otherwise.
> 
> ...


nice pic:thumb:


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Tall said:


> Bum shots appreciated :thumbup1:
> 
> You should post your friends photos in here. I will allow "entries by proxy" for hotties :thumbup1:


She'd shoot me !



jw007 said:


> I know people who "CLAIM" to have that, when in actual fact they are just fishing for compliments...
> 
> I feel so fat and skinny today
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, she has got it though... she can't even look at herself in the mirror sometimes and is seeing a shrink about it at the moment


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sinead said:


> She'd shoot me !
> 
> *I know what you mean, she has got it though... she can't even look at herself in the mirror sometimes and is seeing a shrink about it at the* *moment*


Bet it doesnt stop her going out wearing short skirts and low cut tops tho does it:whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

fantastic bum Sinead :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sinead said:


> I know what you mean, she has got it though... she can't even look at herself in the mirror sometimes and is seeing a shrink about it at the moment


Wow Sinead!

I know someone with this and I bet your mate loves dressing up for costume parties because then she doesn't look like her.

I wanna say as you're from Essex I know exactly who you are talking about but it's not exactly a small place.... :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice Sinead, keeping Essex in the race here:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Sinead said:


>


I am speechless

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its like having tatyana back, reading this thread lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

wow you guys have all been busy while ive been at work!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

HOW

ABOUT

ANOTHER


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> HOW
> 
> ABOUT
> 
> ANOTHER


Yummy! I <3 this thread


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> fantastic bum Sinead :thumb:





YoungGun said:


> Very nice Sinead, keeping Essex in the race here:thumbup1:





ZEUS said:


> I am speechless
> 
> :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Awww, thank you for the nice comments 



Gym Bunny said:


> Wow Sinead!
> 
> I know someone with this and I bet your mate loves dressing up for costume parties because then she doesn't look like her.
> 
> I wanna say as you're from Essex I know exactly who you are talking about but it's not exactly a small place.... :lol:


She does actually, I feel more confident when dressed up as well... wierd.

It can't be the same person you're thinking of .. my mate lives in Exeter LOL !


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Sinead said:


> I love the undies ! .. Shame AS don't do my size Bra :/
> 
> Jojo, you look stunning ! A friend of mine has Body Dismorphia and it's so upsetting. She's tall, blonde, slim, big boobs and a very pretty face but she thinks she looks awful. Nothing I can say can persuade her otherwise.
> 
> ...


My god you've got an amazing ass! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sinead said:


> Awww, thank you for the nice comments
> 
> She does actually, I feel more confident when dressed up as well... wierd.
> 
> It can't be the same person you're thinking of .. my mate lives in Exeter LOL !


Hmmm I just checked and she lives in Exeter not Essex. If I said Kettle of Fish would that mean anything to you?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosko said:


> Greeeaat pic!! We have a late contender!!! Could've moved the fat baldie in the background out the way though!!! :lol:


Oi that's my dad! hehe not really - he was one of the organisers who insisted on being in the pic with a natural non posed shot - dunno why? Perhaps it was to get sneaky peeks at our glutes??

Cheers for the reps GymBunny! Need more ladies to join me in posting some corset shots...


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hmmm I just checked and she lives in Exeter not Essex. If I said Kettle of Fish would that mean anything to you?


OMG! :lol:

It's the same person !


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sinead said:


> OMG! :lol:
> 
> It's the same person !


So you'd know French Will then? :lol: Which means I've seen pics of up in your undies when you first started training on MuscleTalk. The progress you have made is AMAZING! Reps!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> So you'd know French Will then? :lol: Which means I've seen pics of up in your undies when you first started training on MuscleTalk. The progress you have made is AMAZING! Reps!


Have to agree.... Sineads made huge improvements :thumbup1:


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

French Will LOL ! Yes I know Will 

God it's a small world isn't it !

Are you on another Blooooo forum ? 

Thank you for the REPS ... so kind of you. I'm going to start a journal here in a few weeks so will make everyone's eyes bleed with my before pics hehe


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Have to agree.... Sineads made huge improvements :thumbup1:


Awww thanks hun x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sinead said:


> French Will LOL ! Yes I know Will
> 
> God it's a small world isn't it !
> 
> ...


Know him from ESN. Freefaller to the rescue and all that. :lol:

Will definitely be following your journal! Your a$$ is what I'm aiming for. I shall pester you mercilessly!


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL ! feel free to pester anytime !


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Sinead said:


> LOL ! feel free to pester anytime !


Does this apply for me also??


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I do rather feel we have a winner!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Hamster said:


> I'd post an ass shot but it would only belong in the Adults lounge :laugh:


I will be waiting over in the adult lounge


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Lol....ok im off to random post it now in the adults lounge :whistling:


YAY!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hamster said:


> I'd post an ass shot but it would only belong in the Adults lounge :laugh:


Theres about 10 pics of my bum in the Adults Lounge already pmsl


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Lol....ok im off to random post it now in the adults lounge :whistling:


My hand is on my mouse and ready to rep you

My other hand is.............(nevermind):laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Go find as i will be deleting it in an hour PMSL.


 Cue mad rush as UK-Mers download and crash server! :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> I do rather feel we have a winner!


nah

that would be either redkola or BC

nice atractive face pics win hands down over the debauched underwear photo's

you girls...your minds are filled with soil :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> nah
> 
> that would be either redkola or BC
> 
> ...


And your point was? :innocent:

Moderator's decision is final or poll vote? :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

oops...i forgot you too GB

you posted a nice face pic too didnt you?

your top 3


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> nah
> 
> that would be either redkola or BC
> 
> ...


 :innocent: :laugh:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

chilisi said:


> wildgoose chase...? :tongue:


the joy of modding

we can still see deleted posts...and pics

just pop over to the AL and see an even ruder one of hamster

i cant look

i respect her too much..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> nice atractive face pics win hands down over the debauched underwear photo's
> 
> you girls...your minds are filled with soil :innocent:


I quite like the underwear photo's, and I love where the girl's minds are Thank you to all:bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> oops...i forgot you too GB
> 
> you posted a nice face pic too didnt you?
> 
> your top 3


Thanks darling! All out of reps but as soon as I have some they'll be winging your way!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> I quite like the underwear photo's, and I love where the girl's minds are Thank you to all:bounce:


maybe we should post hamsternuts underwear photo in here just for you zeus

i think we could set you two up:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> maybe we should post hamsternuts underwear photo in here just for you zeus
> 
> i think we could set you two up:thumb:


I saw it mate, and I am drooling over here... Would be a tough set-up 4000+ miles away and all:laugh:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/54401-worried-my-symetry-might-slightly-out.html

here you go mate...easy access


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> nah
> 
> that would be either redkola or BC
> 
> ...


awwwwwww bless ya cottons!! Thanks babe x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

my pure and innocent days at the ripe old age of 21 hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> nice atractive face pics win hands down over the debauched underwear photo's
> 
> you girls...your minds are filled with soil :innocent:


Ah but Jimmy.....

least with the full-length/underwear pics, you know you're not in for a nasty surprise..... ("MySpace angles" anyone..... :whistling: )



And I'm a good girl thankyouverymuch!! No filth here!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah but Jimmy.....
> 
> least with the full-length/underwear pics, you know you're not in for a nasty surprise..... ("MySpace angles" anyone..... :whistling: )
> 
> ...


 Zara speaks truth. Only posted a face pic so my a$$ was hidden! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah but Jimmy.....
> 
> least with the full-length/underwear pics, you know you're not in for a nasty surprise..... ("MySpace angles" anyone..... :whistling: )
> 
> ...


So true....So true.

The patented "myspace angle" picture. Taken with camera above the head facing down. Shows the face only. Later on you come to find out she is 250+ lbs :laugh:

I say keep the undie pics coming ladies:bounce:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i like suprises

adds to the real life experience


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> i like suprises
> 
> adds to the real life experience


Brave man..... :tongue:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> So true....So true.
> 
> The patented "myspace angle" picture. Taken with camera above the head facing down. Shows the face only. Later on you come to find out she is 250+ lbs :laugh:
> 
> I say keep the undie pics coming ladies:bounce:


so your saying

redkola

bc

gb

are all mooses from the neck down?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> so your saying
> 
> redkola
> 
> ...


I can vouch for RedKola - she's a fittie :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> so your saying
> 
> redkola
> 
> ...


Hang on a minute my body is not THAT bad!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> so your saying
> 
> redkola
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

No No No... I have seen 2 of the 3 from neck down in other pictures on the forum(BC and GB). For the record I think they all have nice physiques

Edit** and Zara has just vouched for the 3rd whom I have not seen:thumbup1:

Are you trying to get me in trouble Jimmy....lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> so your saying
> 
> redkola
> 
> ...


na i posted body with no panties hahahaa :bounce:


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

MissBC said:


> na i posted body with no panties hahahaa :bounce:


WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN...................


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MissBC said:


> not a proper one but it will do..............


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Had that shot had more cleavage I think you may have won B

JoJo's sexatary photos kicked it up a notch though :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> Had that shot had more cleavage I think you may have won B


hahahahahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

some of us post face shots & loads of undie shots and don't even warrant a mention....

*dawse, sobs and struts off to sulk...* :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

dawse said:


> some of us post face shots & loads of undie shots and don't even warrant a mention....
> 
> *dawse, sobs and struts off to sulk...* :crying: :crying: :crying:


Don't cry Dawse..... All the boys were drooling over your pics in the Adult Lounge.  You may need to repost a few in here though.... For the competition of course

You know I will comment on them:laugh:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dawse said:


> some of us post face shots & loads of undie shots and don't even warrant a mention....
> 
> *dawse, sobs and struts off to sulk...* :crying: :crying: :crying:


Thread upto 30 pages

Can you repost the photos for erm.... "critique" :thumbup1: :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

girls keep the shots clean or this thread will be deleted as it is not for the general section, i know i am a kill joy......


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> girls keep the shots clean or this thread will be deleted as it is not for the general section, i know i am a kill joy......


Paul,

If a kind, handsome and friendly Mod moved the thread to AL would that make your jobs easier and allow the ladies the freedom of expression we are trying to encourage?


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Tall said:


> Paul,
> 
> If a kind, handsome and friendly Mod moved the thread to AL would that make your jobs easier and allow the ladies the freedom of expression we are trying to encourage?


Subtle as a brick!! :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Subtle as a brick!! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tall said:


> Paul,
> 
> If a kind, handsome and friendly Mod moved the thread to AL would that make your jobs easier and allow the ladies the freedom of expression we are trying to encourage?


a MOD with access to the AL could do that but until one comes along what i have said still stands


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> a MOD with access to the AL could do that but until one comes along what i have said still stands


I will post an advert. :thumbup1:

Ladies - gird your loins! (for now...) :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do not have access to the AL mate or i would of moved it instead of making the post and although it is nice to see what the lunges have done for sinead  not something we should have in the general section


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

keep it clean boys! im sure most the girlies would prefer to post pictures with clothes on lol!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> keep it clean boys! im sure most the girlies would prefer to post pictures with clothes on lol!


JoJo you little minx I think you were the main instigator of uber hot saucy photos :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

no way i was wearing the same as a figure/fitness girl would wear in a comp  im very innocent me :innocent: how very dare u :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> no way i was wearing the same as a figure/fitness girl would wear in a comp  im very innocent me :innocent: how very dare u :lol:


JoJo makes a good point.

As long as the ladies are seen to me wearing the same level of clothing as, or more clothing than a figure/fitness girl would wear in a comp, then the thread should be safe for Gen Conv :thumbup1:

On that note - JoJo I think you were wearing slightly more than a figure girl, so we have some room for clothing removal :thumbup1:

(P.s. your 3 pose rule still applies :lol: )


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i dont have any more suitable for the gen lounge hahahahaha :whistling:

IM out for the mo, unless i get adventerous over the weekend hahaha


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MissBC said:


> i dont have any more suitable for the gen lounge hahahahaha :whistling:
> 
> IM out for the mo, unless i get adventerous over the weekend hahaha


Go to the naughty corner, u bad girl! :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> i dont have any more suitable for the gen lounge hahahahaha :whistling:
> 
> IM out for the mo, unless i get adventerous over the weekend hahaha


I'm available to accept submissions via PM :thumbup1:

Have you met my friends Krug and Crystal? :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tall said:


> I'm available to accept submissions via PM :thumbup1:
> 
> Have you met my friends Krug and Crystal? :lol:


and naughty step for you! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> my pure and innocent days at the ripe old age of 21 hahahahahahahaha


Hmmmm that was before your bazookas come along?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hmmmm that was before your bazookas come along?


yup:laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hang on a minute my body is not THAT bad!


It's certainly not!

(not that i'd know:whistling


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> Go to the naughty corner, u bad girl! :lol:


sniff sniff......... whyyyyyyyyyyyyy i aint done nothing wrong miss :crying:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> I'm available to accept submissions via PM :thumbup1:


is that so.......... :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

thinking out the box here.... if I hang my tool out and post a shot - this will get the entire thread moved to AL?

Just get my post deleated?

Just bring ridicule upon my very average tool?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

no.... it's very tastefull as is actually!


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i do not have access to the AL mate or i would of moved it instead of making the post and although it is nice to see what the lunges have done for sinead  not something we should have in the general section


Oops, sorry 

Feel free to remove if it is unsuitable


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

wow :thumbup1:


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

MissBC said:


> my pure and innocent days at the ripe old age of 21 hahahahahahahaha


Very HOT! :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Ahh what a shame..
> 
> U had such potential! what happened? mwahaha x


FU*K you............... what happened is i got better! im like a fine wine...... i improve with age!!

:innocent:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

MissBC said:


> FU*K you............... what happened is i got better! im like a fine wine...... i improve with age!!
> 
> :innocent:


Shame on you DB she is stunning now mate :thumbup1: 

(nothing like tryin to earn browny points lmao)


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

PMSL Briar you love all the attention dont ya


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

leafman said:


> Shame on you DB she is stunning now mate :thumbup1:
> 
> (nothing like tryin to earn browny points lmao)


LLLLLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> so your saying
> 
> redkola
> 
> ...


i can vouch for the three of them that they indeed do have hot bods to go with their pretty faces :thumb:

i can also vouch for the fact that redkolas legs in real life are in fact the same length as my entire body (and no its not for perverted reasons i know this its cos she is my best mates other half  )


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

T.F. said:


> LLLLLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH :tongue: :laugh:


 :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL Briar you love all the attention dont ya


you can talk Mr Attention whore himself


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> you can talk Mr Attention whore himself


Oh no, please nobody look at me! Here's a cleavage shot but don't look! :innocent:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh no, please nobody look at me! Here's a cleavage shot but don't look! :innocent:


:laugh: You're a right grumpy bitch this morning Mak :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh no, please nobody look at me! Here's a cleavage shot but don't look! :innocent:


wel you do have a nice cleavage mak, can i motorboat you


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> :laugh: You're a right grumpy bitch this morning Mak :lol:


Lmao why am i grumpy, only pis5ing about



MissBC said:


> wel you do have a nice cleavage mak, can i motorboat you


Yea course man bury your face in my tits but I wanna return the favour


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yea course man bury your face in my tits but I wanna return the favour


deal mwahahahahahaha :cool2:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao why am i grumpy, only pis5ing about


I know mate, i was only messing


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i do not have access to the AL mate or i would of moved it instead of making the post and although it is nice to see what the lunges have done for sinead  not something we should have in the general section


Me neither, but this is exactly why this thread should be kept clean and general!!!! :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't have access either, it would be a shame if this was moved! :crying:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

i just cant get over redkolas username.....

cool name!!!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

shauno said:


> i just cant get over redkolas username.....
> 
> cool name!!!!


What a random post! :lol: :tongue: But Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL Briar you love all the attention dont ya





MissBC said:


> you can talk Mr Attention whore himself





MissBC said:


> wel you do have a nice cleavage mak, can i motorboat you





MaKaVeLi said:


> Yea course man bury your face in my tits but I wanna return the favour


Just get a room already and get it over with you 2.

(and once again there are life long rep points for a video)


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Just get a room already and get it over with you 2.
> 
> (and once again there are life long rep points for a video)


Hahah :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Just get a room already and get it over with you 2.
> 
> (and once again there are life long rep points for a video)


 Seconded!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I thought it was just me that was feeling the sexual tension! PMSL :lol:

What pretty babies that would be, eh? :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't think B will approve lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Me neither, but this is exactly why this thread should be kept clean and general!!!! :lol:





RedKola said:


> I don't have access either, it would be a shame if this was moved! :crying:


'zactly :thumbup1:

Keep it good clean fun :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

To be fair lads we do have the S&S thread for filthy pics so I just say keep it where it is.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh no, please nobody look at me! Here's a cleavage shot but don't look! :innocent:


Sorry Mak - couldn't resist!!! 

YkiqVsW5ayY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Sorry Mak - couldn't resist!!!
> 
> YkiqVsW5ayY[/MEDIA]]


Thats exactly what I was thinking of when I put it PMSL!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Another one I found....


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Another one I found....


looking great


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Sorry Mak - couldn't resist!!!
> 
> YkiqVsW5ayY[/MEDIA]]


 :lol: :lol: exellent


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

DB said:


> Haha na thats cool dude.. u earn your browny points.. I've claimed my 'brownie' points of BC already lmfao


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Haha na thats cool dude.. u earn your browny points.. I've claimed my 'brownie' points of BC already lmfao


 :rockon:

:cursing: OH MY GOD................... :laugh:

You wont be dam well getting more brownie anything if your not careful

mwahahahahahaha

tbf though, that was pretty funny :laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RedKola said:


> I thought it was just me that was feeling the sexual tension! PMSL :lol:
> 
> What pretty babies that would be, eh? :tongue:


WTF, i havent even met mak and we are already discussing babies mg:



MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't think B will approve lol!


approve of what BABIES :scared:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> WTF, i havent even met mak and we are already discussing babies mg:
> 
> approve of what BABIES :scared:


No, filming a video hahahah


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> No, filming a video hahahah


never say never :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> never say never :whistling:


 Quoted, so that even if you delete the comment we have a record of it! :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Quoted, so that even if you delete the comment we have a record of it! :lol:


hahahahahah :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Sorry Mak - couldn't resist!!!
> 
> YkiqVsW5ayY[/MEDIA]]


 just seen this, its HILARIOUS, those sketches are so funny lol! :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> No, filming a video hahahah





MissBC said:


> never say never :whistling:


Unlimited reps to the both of you for capturing this on camera:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok here's a photo of me 20 weeks out requested by Mr Tall


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ok here's a photo of me 20 weeks out requested by Mr Tall


Not too bad, I suppose. You're at least a 4/10... :whistling:


----------



## geo99 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have to add some rep to the girls for posting the pics!

Top quality - makes me miss my ex girlfriend who was into the scene and would send me piccies all the time...........ah the memories!! LOL


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ok here's a photo of me 20 weeks out requested by Mr Tall


Nice legs hun!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

DB said:


> Haha na thats cool dude.. u earn your browny points.. I've claimed my 'brownie' points of BC already lmfao


Lmfao :thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice everything reps :thumbup1:


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

leafman said:


> Nice everything reps :thumbup1:


what he said :tongue:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hamster said:


> PMSL....who's is the hoola hoop!!!


Haha Its me mamas - she thinks that if she hoola hoops she'll have a tummy like the lead singer from the pussycat dolls hehe I haven't got the heart to tell her otherwise!

Thanks for the reps peeps & cheers for the ranking richardrahl 4 is my favourite number


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ok here's a photo of me 20 weeks out requested by Mr Tall


20 weeks out, there will be nothing left of you on the night,lol


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hamster said:


> PMSL....who's is the hoola hoop!!!


only a woman would notice the hoola hoop! :lol: I saw the original pic then quoted about 3 times and didnt see it until you pointed it out:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

2fat2old said:


> 20 weeks out, there will be nothing left of you on the night,lol


Haha thats the aim isnt it? Just pure muscle hehe well what I've got of it anyway! Still praying that the boys stay where they are although Zara has assured me they will leave me for a time...


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

CharlieC25 you are one hot lady.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha thats the aim isnt it? Just pure muscle hehe well what I've got of it anyway! Still praying that the boys stay where they are although Zara has assured me they will leave me for a time...


Lovely lads they are too, hope they stay around


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha Its me mamas - she thinks that if she hoola hoops she'll have a tummy like the lead singer from the pussycat dolls hehe I haven't got the heart to tell her otherwise!
> 
> Thanks for the reps peeps & cheers for the ranking richardrahl 4 is my favourite number


How about an ar$e pic.............er, sorry, i mean "back" pic?!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Charlie has upped the game ladies x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ok here's a photo of me 20 weeks out requested by Mr Tall


excellant shape for competing and with 20 weeks to go, make sure you don't diet to hard to soon...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

And there he is..... :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha Cheers for the comments peoples - gonna be careful with the diet as don't want to come in too lean but I'll keep regular pics on my journal so you can all let me know what you think on there 

I will sort out a 'back' pic as you put it this weekend Rosko hehe - def don't want to disappoint!

Ah see my son just likes to eat it and throw it at me, not sure thats the aim of a hoola hoop but keeps him amused!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> I will sort out a 'back' pic as you put it this weekend Rosko hehe - def don't want to disappoint!


I knew my stealth ninja tactics would succeed!! :bounce:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Robsta said:


> And there he is..... :lol:


hahahah YUP it was only a matter of time before the man whore popped his head (or what ever else in) :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

someone say manwhore? oh sorry you ment the other one! lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> someone say manwhore? oh sorry you ment the other one! lol


yea i ment manwhore number 2

HOW did i know you would come running :laugh:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How have I not been repped for this amazing thread???

Miss BC - I think you need to step it up a level princess x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tall said:


> How have I not been repped for this amazing thread???
> 
> Miss BC - I think you need to step it up a level princess x


 Because you're not the one posting pics of yourself in a bikini in it? :confused1:

Do that and I will SO rep you! :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> How have I not been repped for this amazing thread???
> 
> Miss BC - I think you need to step it up a level princess x


i think you hvae seen more than enough of me mwhaahahaha :laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> not a proper one but it will do..............


I approve of this. :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I approve of this. :thumbup1: :thumb:


eeeekkkkkk its back hahahahahaha i thought that pic had disappeared into the depths of the thread


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Miss BC has done enough... shes lovely


awwwww thanks hun :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chilisi said:


> Miss BC has done enough... shes lovely


Si,

You have much to learn my son


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> Si,
> 
> You have much to learn my son


hey u just shush mister....................... and u know why...........


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> hey u just shush mister....................... and u know why...........


heh heh :whistling:

Reps4Life if you do a finger sucking photo :thumbup1:


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> heh heh :whistling:
> 
> Reps4Life if you do a finger sucking photo :thumbup1:


never mind reps, cash for life! lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> heh heh :whistling:
> 
> Reps4Life if you do a finger sucking photo :thumbup1:





tms1978 said:


> never mind reps, cash for life! lol


hahahahahahah well i just had my nails re done too soooooo you never know hahahahah :innocent:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> hahahahahahah well i just had my nails re done too soooooo you never know hahahahah :innocent:


I don't beleive you... :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tall said:


> heh heh :whistling:
> 
> Reps4Life if you do a finger sucking photo :thumbup1:


 So....if I read this right....what you are saying is...a finger sucking pic wins? :innocent:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> So....if I read this right....what you are saying is...a finger sucking pic wins? :innocent:


Um yes...

But Miss BC knows what the finger sucking is in addition too :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tall said:


> Um yes...
> 
> But Miss BC knows what the finger sucking is in addition too :whistling:


 You mean there's more....You can have a finger sucking pic...if ya want :rolleye:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> You mean there's more....You can have a finger sucking pic...if ya want :rolleye:


Is it an 8" finger that fires out love porridge...? :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

do it GB DO IT!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok....I'll do it.

It's really just a finger Tall. And quite tame for me too...though I suppose a purist would say this isn't really sucking


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

why is your fingers and hand all wet? :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

naughty Bri...... :sneaky2:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> why is your fingers and hand all wet? :whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


I wonder....I'm single, so it couldn't possibly be the obvious. :innocent:



Mrs Weeman said:


> naughty Bri...... :sneaky2:


That's just the way we like him.....punish him for me Ser, for calling a lady's reputation into disrepute! :bounce:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> naughty Bri...... :sneaky2:


I just had a PM explaining why... :whistling:

Mrs Weeman - how quickly can you get to Germany to play with GB...? :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tall said:


> I just had a PM explaining why... :whistling:
> 
> Mrs Weeman - how quickly can you get to Germany to play with GB...? :lol: :thumbup1:


 Darling....you are so behind with the times....visiting privileges have already been agreed. Keep up:innocent:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes tall do get with it my man,the date,time and location of this monumental event are almost set in stone.

and no tickets of the event arent available.

tho copius amounts of bribery are welcome


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tall said:


> How have I not been repped for this amazing thread???


Looks very much like you're getting a lot better than reps for this thread :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Looks very much like you're getting a lot better than reps for this thread :whistling:


 No surely it should be all the women who get repped!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Looks very much like you're getting a lot better than reps for this thread :whistling:


Dunno what you're saying...? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tall said:


> Dunno what you're saying...? :lol:


 That we love you....but NOT enough to rep you, unless you post a pic o yourself in a bikini! :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> That we love you....but NOT enough to rep you, unless you post a pic o yourself in a bikini! :lol:


 :thumb: :thumb ::thumb:I'll rep also!:laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> But Miss BC knows what the finger sucking is in addition too :whistling:


:laugh::laugh: :thumb:

:whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I approve of this. :thumbup1: :thumb:


also as per rep.... you wanna spread my what??? mwahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosko said:


> I knew my stealth ninja tactics would succeed!! :bounce:


Oh yes stealth is definitely the word, it was about as subtle as dropping a 50KG dumbbell on your foot  (Not that I could even lift it to drop it mind!)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> How about I swap the finger for something else then take a pic


 :whistling: hmmmmm gimmie :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tall! Empty your PM box!


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Is this comp. gonna be a wet t-shirt or mud wrestling comp ?

Can i watch :blush:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DB said:


> How about I swap the finger for something else then take a pic


Get it loaded in the MA within 2 weeks :lol: :thumbup1: :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> Get it loaded in the MA within 2 weeks :lol: :thumbup1: :whistling:


 :scared:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tall said:


> Get it loaded in the MA within 2 weeks :lol: :thumbup1: :whistling:





MissBC said:


> :scared:


*cough* A/L :w00t: :w00t: :bounce:


----------



## Martyd (Apr 28, 2009)

Jesus Bri.. you shouldnt have told me about this thread lol!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Oh mate I am running out of time?! God damn.. where was my phone friday night
> 
> I still got a few days left.. when u free B? :thumb:


sorry baz im never free again..... never ever....... so unfortunatly vids and pics are unable to be taken eeeekkkkkk :devil2:

*missbc runs away to quickly fill up her diary*

mwahahahah friday night :whistling: :001_tt2: :w00t: :devil2: :rolleye:


----------

